# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  عضو في ورطه

## احساس المطر

عضــــــــو في ورطـــــــــــــــــه  
 


*السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لكل الاعضااء* 
**  
*جبت لعبـــــــــــة جديده وحلوه وفيها حماس *  
*اللعبـــــــــه مو بس كتابة بالمنتدى انما تطبيق*  
*بــختــار عضوو و بورطـــــــــــــــــــه*  



** 
*"كيف الورطـــــــــــــه"* 
*مثلا بطلبو الاعضاء من العضو يالي ورطناه انه يعمل اي شي* 
*ينزل موضوع بقسم معين*
*يصور صورة لكتاب*
*اي شي* 
*طلبات بحدود المعقول* 
*وبعد مايعمله يصوره وينزل الصوره بعد العمل بالمنتدى لو الطلب شي خارج المنتدى*
*ونمهله على الاكثر 24 ساعه "يووم كامل " يعمل المطلوب منه*  
*بنخلي كل عضو متورط شي اسبوع*
*وهيك..ولكل حد من الاعضاء 5 طلبات بس للعضو المتورط ..لحتى يقدر ينفذهم ..* 
** 
*مثلا انا بختار سوسن بحكيلها صوري جهاازك *  
*هي بدورها بتصور جهازها وبنزل الصورهـ * 
*ممكن اطلب منها تضيف هالصوره* 
*http://artfiles.art.com/images/-/Min...C10022481.jpeg*
**
*لمده اسبوع في توقيعها*
*ممكن اطلب منها تجاوب على اسئله معينه ..*
*ممكن اطلب منها تنزل موضوع مكانه الحانه بالمنتدى العام - حتى يرجعو ينقلوه - لا تزعلو يا اداره بنحكي يمكن* 
*ممكن اطلب منها تكتب موضوع مشترك هيه واحد الاعضاء بمنتدى معين ويكون غير شكل او عن موضوع انا بحدده ..ممكن اطلب منها ما تستخدم السمايلز لمده اسبوع .. ممكن اطلب منها ما تدخل ترد على اي موضوع لمها لمده اسبوع ..ممكن اطلب منها تتجاهل عضو معين بشكل كامل بالدردشه ..حتى لو سلم عليها ممنوع ترد عليه ..فهمتو قصدي ..انا ما بدي احرق كل الطلبات حابه اترك الموضوع لخيالكم ..انا حكيتلكم لكل عضو 5 طلبات من العضو يالي في الورطه لكن ممكن يكون طلب واحد بيحكي جاوب على الاسئله التاليه ويكونو 15 سؤال فهمتو قصدي ..طبعاً العضو الي في الورطه لازم ينفذ الطلبات - الممكن تنفيذها - والمسؤول عن اختيار العضو في ورطه - قصدي توريط الاعضاء - واداره الموضوع سوسن -بعد موافقتها - ومو ضروري كل اسبوع يكون عنا متورط ..سوسن بتقرر ..وقبل ما سوسن تقرر هيه العضو الأول في ورطه ومعها اسبوع في هالورطه ..هلا الامثله الي فوق انسيها سوسن .. رح اطلب منك بس تخلي  الصوره في التوقيع ...و ..ما تستخدمي السمايل -بس هاد مو كلهم -لمده اسبوع ..وتنزلي موضوع رياضي بالمنتدى الرياضي..بس ظل الي طلبين لبعدين* 
*شو رايكم باللعبــــــــــه فيها حماس وتشجيع*  
*مو بس لعب على ورق وكتابه بمنتدى لا* 
*فيها تطبيق وحماس *  
*يلا نبدأ*  
*اتمنى تعجبكم*  
*لاني حبيت اطرح فكره جديده بالالعاب*
*وحلووه لانه الكتيير ماشاء الله*
*فايع بالالعاب هون* 
*قلت خلينا نغير جووو* 
*  *  

*تحياتي لكم*
احساس المطر

----------


## عُبادة

فكرة رائعة حلا

بس رح افكر بطلبات وارجع

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_

فكرة رائعة حلا

بس رح افكر بطلبات وارجع
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: اوك لكن لا تكثرهم حتى تتورط سوسن وتوافق لانه لسا ما بتعرف :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اف يا احساس المطر كانة  ما خذه منك مليون ليرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اوك لكن لا تكثرهم حتى تتورط سوسن وتوافق لانه لسا ما بتعرف


اوك ولا يهمك :Db465236ff: 




> ااخ شو بتفهمي با احساس المطر انا كمان عندي طلبات اف يا احساس المطر كانة ما خذه منك مليون ليرة


يعني لانك ما بتموني عليها بالبيت جاية تتشاطري هون مشان تحرجيها قدام الناس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_اف يا احساس المطر كانة ما خذه منك مليون ليرة_ 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  شكرا مها ..الله يكون بعونك يا سوسن حاسه طلبات مها رح تكون غير شكل :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
_اوك ولا يهمك


يعني لانك ما بتموني عليها بالبيت جاية تتشاطري هون مشان تحرجيها قدام الناس



_

----------


## saousana

استعنا على الشقا بالله "وجه بضحك " 
بما انه مش مسموح استخدمه بعد هلا

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_استعنا على الشقا بالله "وجه بضحك " 

بما انه مش مسموح استخدمه بعد هلا_



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  نور الموضوع سوسن ..ومبروك التوقيع الجديد .. لما تعملي موضوع بالرياضي نزلي الرابط هون لحتى الكل يشوفه .. واسبوع بخلص وانت بعد هيك رح تتحكمي بمين رح يتورط وكل شي قرضه ودين  :Smile:  وشكرا على موافقتك كنت خايفه ما توافقي لانها ورطه بصراحه وانا حاسه فيه ناس كتير مغلولين عليك رح يستغلو هالفرصه  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> استعنا على الشقا بالله "وجه بضحك " 
> بما انه مش مسموح استخدمه بعد هلا


طيب روحي نزلي موضوع بالمنتدى الرياضي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
و ليش مش انتي  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> و ليش مش انتي 
> [/align]


لانه انا اول وحدة كنت بورطة من لما طلع الموضوع  :Db465236ff: 
اذا عندك اعتراض على خالد بنخليك انت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لانه انا اول وحدة كنت بورطة من لما طلع الموضوع 
> اذا عندك اعتراض على خالد بنخليك انت


يالله على مين اتفقتوا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لانه انا اول وحدة كنت بورطة من لما طلع الموضوع 
> اذا عندك اعتراض على خالد بنخليك انت


[align=center] 
لا اصلا دور خالد  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]خلص خالد اللي بورطة [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب يا ابو الخل بطلب منك تحط  اي صورة مضحكة بتوقيعك وعلى زوءك

----------


## دموع الغصون

> عضــــــــو في ورطـــــــــــــــــه





> السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لكل الاعضااء
> 
> 
> 
> جبت لعبـــــــــــة جديده وحلوه وفيها حماس  
> 
> اللعبـــــــــه مو بس كتابة بالمنتدى انما تطبيق 
> 
> بــختــار عضوو و بورطـــــــــــــــــــه 
> ...




و أنا بحييكِ " احساس مطر " على اللعبة الجميلة 
بصراحه انا حبيتها كتير و ممكن تعمل جو حلو بالمنتدى 

شباب وصبايا 
قررو معكو من هلا لبكره ازا بدكو نرجع هاللعبه و أرجع اتابعها من جديد و نفعلها من جديد أو لا 


ازا ما شفت ردودكو مارح أختار أول عضو لنورطه 


شو رأيكو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو وافقتو رح تابع هاللعبه أنا اوك يلا بسرعه بدي تحكو انها عاجبتكو

----------


## محمد العزام

والله فكرة حلوة .... خلص زي مابدك دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

هي جمعنا عضوين محمد وانا 
يسلمو محمد 

.
.
.


مين كمان بده هالفكره ترجع ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

وانااااااااااااااا كمااااااااااان
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## دموع الغصون

اوك هلا نحنا تلات 
يسلمو روان 



رح أستنى لبكره لنشوف باقي الأعضاء 
وان شاء الله بكون أعضاء أكتر ليكون في تفاعل اكبر

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا يلي اتفقنا على هالموضوع 
1- محمد 
2- روان 
3- دموع 
.
.
.


الباقي وين ما شافو الموضوع أو مابدهم يتفاعلو 


بدنا نعرف حالنا على شو 


روان ومحمد شو رأيكو نبلش نحنا التلات ؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

لاااااااااا استنوني وانا كمان معكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا والله 
هي صرنا اربعه 


وين الباقي ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

لا استني شوي يعني لبكرا حلي الاعضاء يشوفوه وبكرا اخر يوم واذا ماحد دخل خلص بلشي فيو

----------


## دموع الغصون

اوك محمد رح نستنى 

ولو ما شفنا تفاعل الا منا نحنا الاربعه بس رح نستمر بالفكرة

----------


## دموع الغصون

الموضوع واضح و الفكرة بسيطة جداً وحلوه كتير 
بتمنى يلي ما اطلع عليها يرجع يطلع عليها 

هلا نحنا الأربعه "محمد العزام & روان & دودو & دموع "
و أي عضو حابب يشارك طبعاً ازا شارك معنا فهو مجبور يكمل بالموضوع يعني لو ورطناه بده يتورط مافي مجال لتراجع 

لتذكير لكل عضو الحق ب 5 طلبات 

مدة التوريط اسبوع فقط 

الطلبات ضمن شروط و حدود العقل يعني بالعقل تعبوه للعضو المتورط

.
.
.

أول عضو متورط معنا هو 


" محمد العزام " 

بننتظر موافقة محمد 


و بننتظر ازا اعضاء تانين حابين يشاركو معنا 

ممنوع حد يبلش هلا لناخد موافقة أبو العزام

----------


## shams spring

*
دموع هالمرة انا الي رح طخك انتي ومحمد 

بتبلشوا بدووووووني  ..!!!



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله أنتِ يلي بدك طخ لأنك مو متفاعله معنا 
شو ذنبي أنا ازا انتِ مو متابعها معنا وغايبه طوشه 

يلا هي شموس معنا كمان

----------


## shams spring

> والله أنتِ يلي بدك طخ لأنك مو متفاعله معنا 
> شو ذنبي أنا ازا انتِ مو متابعها معنا وغايبه طوشه 
> 
> يلا هي شموس معنا كمان


*
ما هيني اول ما قرأت الموضوع دخلت بالطوشة*  :SnipeR (56): *

ولو  شموس اول وحدة..!!*  :Icon20: *

* :SnipeR (56): *ويلا يا جماعة انظموا انظمو *  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله انك لنخوه شموس  .. بس يكون في طوشه رح تكوني أول وحده 
بس الموضوع من شهر يعني طخك حلال كيف ما شفتيه ؟؟ 

بس حكيتي انضمو انضمو تهيئلي مياوث وعصابة الرداء الأبيض 





هي نحنا كلنا مع بعض ههههههه


بنستنى محمد العزام لنشوف وننزل فيه طخ لو وافق قصدي طلبات

----------


## shams spring

> والله انك لنخوه شموس  .. بس يكون في طوشه رح تكوني أول وحده 
> بس الموضوع من شهر يعني طخك حلال كيف ما شفتيه ؟؟ 
> 
> بس حكيتي انضمو انضمو تهيئلي مياوث وعصابة الرداء الأبيض 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
شهر ...!!!! وين كاين عني هالموضوع ...!!*  :SnipeR (13): *

هاد اكيد ~~محمد عزام ~~ ما في غيرو خافيه عني ..!!*  :Bl (19): *

حتى ما اطلب منو شي ...َ!!عارف طلباتي نارية .
* :SnipeR (24): *
بس كيف واحنا عاملين متل عصابة الرداء الابيض ..رووووووووعة صح !!

وما زال العرض جاريا ....
انظموا ...* :Bl (9): *
انظموا ...* :Bl (9):

----------


## دموع الغصون

طيب ما تتحلفي من هلا لأنه الشب لسا ما وافق لهيك اسكتي بلا ما ينقلب الموضوع على راسك وتتورطي أنتِ 

لتضمني موافقته وبتنزلي طخ فيه

----------


## shams spring

*هاااااا 
انا بريـــئــة يا جماعة 
الي تم ياكل ما الي تم يحكي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

آها هيك منيح شطوره شمس ما تعلني هجومك قبل لتضمني النتائج و الربح 


بننتظر المتورط الأول " محمد العزام "

----------


## محمد العزام

مرحبا دموع ...اسف يمكن اتاخرت شوي ... بس ماصارلي شوي ومروح من الشغل 


والموافقة حاصلة من غير ماتطلبي 

وشمس ماشي ماشي ياست شمس ... لكان طلباتك نارية ... بيجي دورك وبنشوف

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه " محمد " 

وبنرحب فيك العضو المتورط الأول معنا بهالدورة الجديدة من هالموضوع 

طبعاً مع احترامي لصاحبة الموضوع إن شاء الله بترجع وبتباعه 



محمد العزام جاهز 


ننزل طلبات ؟؟


* * * 

شباب وصبايا 
ياريت الطلبات تكون بالعقل ، لأنه كون على ثقه بيوم من الأيام رح تتورط ، لهيك اطلب شي انته قادر تنفذه

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يعافيكي دموع 
اكيد جاهز ... ما احلاني وانا خايف منكم هههههههههههههه


بس يا اعضاء شوي شوي الله يستر عليكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

بسم الله 

حلو الشعور هلا ياحرام كلنا رح نعيشه الا محمد  


أول طلب 
لمدة اسبوع كامل بدي شوف رد يومي على قسم آدم 
ترد على موضوع تنزل موضوع ما دخلني دبر راسك 
المهم بدك تحرك قسم آدم لمدة اسبوع بمعدل مشاركة يومياً 

هي أول طلب 

خليني فكر وارجعلك بطلب تاني

----------


## محمد العزام

بس هيك ولايهمك 
انا اصلا لعبتي منتدى ادم 

الله يسامحك على كل حال

----------


## دموع الغصون

اوك لنشوف شو رح يصير معك ...  الله يسامح الجميع 

ممكن يكون الطلب التاني 
تزرعلنا كم شجرة لوز على باب منتدى آدم شو بعرفك انته 
منشان الرايح والجاي ياكل منهم ويدعيلي ههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههه
ياساتر ... وليش مايدعيلي انا ليش لحتى يدعيلك انتي ... 

بسيطة اذا ضلت على شجرة لوز

----------


## دموع الغصون

لانها فكرتي وانا يلي حكيتلك ازرع وانا يلي رح اكل وانا يلي رح اتحكم مين ياكل منها عرفت ليه 

كمان رح اسرق منها 

محمد شو اكتر ورطه خايف منها بيني وبينك احكيلي لحتى زيد عليها ويكون الطلب التاني ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

بدك الصراحة ... تنزيل الصور ...عشان النت اللي عندي خايف يفضحني ... بس ماعليكي رح اقاوم واضل اقاوم .... بس خففوا منها مش حكيت بقاوم يعني بالفعل رح اقاوم ههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

اوك محمد رح نجنب هيك انواع من التوريطات

----------


## علاء سماره

هاي الطوشه واصله لهون

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههه

راح تلاقيها بكل مكان الطوش بس استني

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههههههه علاء 
وين ماتروح في آمان و سلام 
احكيلنا بدك تشارك بهالموضوع لو مابدك رح اطاوش معك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يعني العزام متورط ,, 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

اه اه العزام متورط ... مبسوطة خيتي صديقة ..هههههههههه

----------


## علاء سماره

مال الشباب عليك يا محمد خلص أنا بظهرك

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههه حلوه هي يا علاء .. والله انك للنخوه بس جهز حالك لانك بيوم من الايام رح تتورط 


الطلب التاني يا ابو العزام 

اختار 5 مواضيع من مواضيعك القديمه و نزل فيهم رد 

" محمد العزام .. عضو في ورطة 
وتاريخ اليوم يلي بنزل فيه الرد "

----------


## محمد العزام

والله ياعلاء شكلها نخوتك مش زابطة 

حاضر دموع تكرمي ولايهمك انا اللي بنزل وزي كل مرة ما احلاني وانا خايف منكم

----------


## shams spring

:Eh S(9): *انا جيــــــــــــت*  :Eh S(9): *
يلا اطلب اطلب 
 ولا شو ؟؟؟* :SnipeR (68):

----------


## محمد العزام

اطلبي شمس اطلبي .... بسيطة ...الله يسامحكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تسلم محمد ما بتقصر بس بدنا مواضيع الها ذكريات معك مو غلط لو ذكرنا بموقف تنزيلها - 5 مواضيع من مواضيعك القديمه - 

آها شمس بلشي طلبات معك 5 طلبات*

----------


## shams spring

*محمد انا حاسة فيك وما بدي اغلبك واطلب منك طلبات متعبه
اول طلب بسيط كتيــــر 
بس بدي منك تحط هاد الشكل   بكل رد في المنتدى طول ما انت على كرسي الورطة 
شايف ما احسني 

ملاحظة : اذا لم يتم تنفيذ الطلب رح يزيدو طلباتي كمان 5 طلبات 
* :Eh S(9):

----------


## محمد العزام

ياربي ... شمس والله كل شي فيو صور ورموز صعب عندي كثير ... لانو النت ميت ... خلص بعطيكي من عندي 10 مواضيع غير هيك ههههههه

----------


## shams spring

> ياربي ... شمس والله كل شي فيو صور ورموز صعب عندي كثير ... لانو النت ميت ... خلص بعطيكي من عندي 10 مواضيع غير هيك ههههههه


*
10 مواضيع هاااا*  :Hah: *

طلبي الاول : كل يوم بدك تنزل موضوع ببلش باول حرف من اسمي 

* :SnipeR (89): *كيف ليش وين ما بعرف...!!!*  :SnipeR (89): 
*
المهم انه كل يوم بدي افوت على المنتدى واشوف موضوع نازل باسمك وببلش بحرف ال "ش "
* :SnipeR (89): *

ماشي يا محمد*  :SnipeR (37): *
والي عودة*

----------


## محمد العزام

ياهيك الطلبات يابلى ...يعني كنت مفكر رح اخفف عن حالي 

طيب بشوف شمس ولايهمك

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو اديك محمد كملت الطلب التاني و بمجموعة مميزة من المواضيع 
ماشاء الله عليك جد نخبية رائعة من المواضيع القيمة استمتعت فيهم 
بحكي ببالي لو طلبت منه شي 20 موضوع مو 5 جد حلوين كتير مواضيعك 

و الطلب الاول لهلا شغال في تمام 

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يسلمك دموع 

ومروك على المواضيع بالفعل زاد من رونقهم 
وشكرا لالك مرة ثانية 

وبنتظر جديد من طلباتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مساء الخيرات محمد 

رجعتلك بطلبين 

~:: الطلب الثالث ::~
 متل ما بتعرف هالموضوع نحنا حرين شو مابدنا بنطلب لهيك مارح غلبك بطلب رح خلي هالطلب بونص لإلك ورح يكون سؤال 

انت موجود بالحصن من عدة سنوات .. اوصفلنا كل سنة بجملة و ماذا تركت في شخصية و نفس محمد العزام ؟؟

اختار 5 أعضاء مرو بتاريخ الحصن و تركو بصمة في عقلية وتفكير و شخصية محمد العزام - ذكر اسم العضو الأثر الذي تركه - 

~:: الطلب الرابع ::~

بدنا منك موضوع أسئلة للأعضاء أسئله حابب تطرحها لكل الأعضاء لكن ضمن آراء الأعضاء بالمنتدى و الأعضاء .. يعني اسئلة محصورة فقط بالمنتدى ..

.
.
.
.

لي عودة لآخر طلب*

----------


## shams spring

*مسا الخـير محمد ..ما شاء الله عليك ماشي في الطلب الاول تمام التمام 
الطلب التاني بسيط ما بدي اتعلبك كتير لانه طلبي الاول مستمر 
* :SnipeR (66):  :Eh S(6):  :SnipeR (66): *
ف طلبي التاني : انه تغير صورة توقيعك وتحط هاي بدالها
طوووول ما انت في الورطة*  :SnipeR (35): 
*
420406_334674053237466_100000846220812_960141_253684742_n.jpg

وانا مأكدة انها رح تعجبك هههههههههههه* :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## محمد العزام

اول شي دموع بختار الاعضاء الخمسة واذا بدك اذكر اعضاء مارح يكفيني عدد 5 لانهم كثير مروا على قلعة الحصن واثروا في كثير 

اول عضو .... زهرة التوليب ... دائما بفتخر بمنتدى الحصن لوجود عضو مثل زهرة ... علمتني ان للحياة ذرة امل ولامجال  للياس مادام قلبك ينبض بالحياة  ...دائما اتمنى عودتها لصرح المنتدى
العضو الثاني .... احمد الزعبي ... علمني ان هناك اسلوب لتقبل الراي الاخر واسلوب للمناقشة الهادفة 
العضو الثالث .... دموع الغصون .... الجدية في التعامل بالحياة .. والمثابرة والعمل الدؤوب وعدم الاستسلام 
العضو الرابع .... شمس ابو ربيع .... العقلانية في التعامل وعدم تفضيل شيء على حساب شيء اخر ...فكر ثم اعمل 
العضو الخامس .... اميرة قوس النصر .... لاتنحني لمن يضحك بوجهك ...فربما يريد اذيتك ... عدم اعطاء الانسان الى قدره وحجمه فقط 


واعضاء كثير مروا على منتدى الحصن ... ومن اثر في شخصيتي ولم اذكره اتمنى السماح منه 

بصراحة كل يوم بتمنى لو اجتمعوا هالاعضاء بوقت واحد ... رح يكون منتدى اروع من هيك مافي ... بالفعل رح نحسد علي

----------


## محمد العزام

بالنسبة لطلبك ياشمس ... حاضر عملت فيه 
بيس قاهرني هالولد اللي بالصورة كل ما اطلع عليه وهو مطلع لسانه بيقهرني ... شكلوا حاط نقره من نقري ههههههههههههههه وعارف انو رح انفذ الطلب بكيفي او بغصب عني

----------


## دموع الغصون

بشكرك كتير على الاجابات الرائعة و الموضوع المميز 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية 

لي عودة لللطلب الخامس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*محمد الصراحه الله يعينك الواحد بدون ما يتورط مو خالص,,*

----------


## shams spring

> بالنسبة لطلبك ياشمس ... حاضر عملت فيه 
> بيس قاهرني هالولد اللي بالصورة كل ما اطلع عليه وهو مطلع لسانه بيقهرني ... شكلوا حاط نقره من نقري ههههههههههههههه وعارف انو رح انفذ الطلب بكيفي او بغصب عني


*هههههههههههه هاد هو المعنى الحقيقي للجكر  :P

بس والله هاي الصورة افضل من الاولى ...
يعني هداك مل من الحياة وتعبته واثرت فيه وصار يدخن وهموم الدنيا فوق راسه 
وهاد بعاند فــ الحياة وبجاكر فيها 
وبحكيلها شو ما عملتي انا اقوى ورح اعمل يلي براسي*_^

*

----------


## shams spring

*وصبـــاح الخير يا محمد
كيف وضعك حاليا ؟؟
لا ما شاء الله عليك انت قدها* * 

وهياتني رجعتلك بالطلب الثالث : يعني فرصة حلوة انه عضو من اعضاء الحصن موظف في* *شركة امنية* *مشان هيك بدي منك تنزل موضوع عن** شركة امنية** 
نبذه عنها:
**متى تأسست 
مين صاحبها 
اهدافها

**بعد هيك
**العروض يلي بتقدمها في مجال المكالمات والانترنت

واي شي حابب انت تضيفة 
يعني بالمجمل عرف اعضاء الحصن على شركة امنية بشكل كامل 
بالطريقة يلي انت بتشوفها مناسبة 


وان شاء الله الي عودة للطلب الثالث ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يعطيك ألف عافية محمد ما قصرت جد غلبناك كتير 

لتذكير فقط اليوم وبكره وبخلص اسبوع تورطك يعني الخميس آخر يوم لإلك بعد هيك رح اختار عضو جديد 
لهيك ياريت الاعضاء يحطو هالشي ببالهم وما يتقلو عليك بالطلبات يعني تكون مناسبة للوقت المتبقي 
وينهم الاعضاء يلي على اساس مشاركين معنا وبدهم يتفاعلو ومرو على الموضوع بالأيام الماضيه شو يا جماعة وين التفاعل 

الطلب الخامس و الأخير 
بدنا منك موضوع بالمنتدى الرياضي 

بهيك بكون خلصت الطلبات والله يعطيك ألف عافية مقدماً*

----------

